# I don't want my camera hanging around my neck any more



## dj_paige (Jan 18, 2011)

I am recovering from neck surgery. When I resume photography, with my new (but as yet undelivered) Nikon D7000, I won't want the camera hanging around my neck.

Please suggest products that you have used that will allow me to move around with a camera, attached to my belt, or hanging from a vest (shoulders carry the weight, not the neck), or hanging from anywhere else other than my neck.

Thanks!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Paige... wishing you a speedy recovery !

There are hand straps that fit to your camara so that you can hold on to the "camara grip" but be secured with the hand strap.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a Hand strap similar to the one Mark has suggested. I keep it on my camera all the time.  I even attached the strap into a Manfrotto QR camera mount so that I do not need to remove it to mount the camera on a tripod.

My recommendation though is to get a chest strap.  All of those that are designed for binoculars are useless.  The commercial chest harness for camera are pricey but might do the job.  What I found Works great and for $30 USD you can not beat the price.  I have the 2007 model but I think the 2010 model might be a good improvement,

It is made and sold by an individual so you get great customer service. 

http://www.willcad.org/image_harness.shtml


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 18, 2011)

I use an R-Strap from   http://www.blackrapid.com/


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 18, 2011)

Paige,

Hope you are on the mend soon!  A lot of Nikonians recommend Black Rapid straps, although usually for carrying the 70-200VR lens.  Still, they may have a set-up that might work for you.  Here is their link:http://www.blackrapid.com/ .  Alternately, it may be the perfect time to buy a shiny new carbon fiber Gitzo tripod and a Markins ballhead for your new camera. :angel:

Take care,

--Ken


----------



## dj_paige (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Looks like some great options!


----------



## MMarz (Jan 18, 2011)

I cast another vote for the R-Strap.  Since all my bodies/lenses have an arca swiss plate of some kind, I've threaded a 1" Arca Swiss clamp (Kirk model) onto the ring that hooks to the snap release.. Makes it a lot easier to switch between the components without having to constantly thread/unthread that little ring in the tripod socket.


----------



## Mickyjegero (Jan 18, 2011)

R-Strap all the way!!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 18, 2011)

If you like the over-the-shoulder style, the Upstrap cannot be beat.  It's a simple minimalist strap with a magically grippy pad so it won't slide off your shoulder.  Highly recommended.

If you prefer to go with a handstrap or bandolier-style (like the R-strap), the Upstrap isn't for you.


----------



## dj_paige (Jan 18, 2011)

Speaking as someone who is looking at websites, and not trying the actual products, could you say more about why I *might* prefer the over-the-shoulder style versus the bandolier (R-Strap) style? The differences are not obvious to me at this time.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 18, 2011)

In the over-the-shoulder style, you carry the camera over your right shoulder, hanging down by your right hip.  It's quick to take on and off.  The strap uses the standard strap lugs, and the camera sits upright.

In the bandolier style, it's over your *left* shoulder and hanging down by your right hip; the strap passes diagonally over your chest and back.  To put the camera on or take the camera off, you have to pull the strap up over your head.  The strap attaches using the tripod mount, and the camera hangs upside-down.  The camera is mounted to a ring that slides over the strap, so it's easy to bring up to your eye without moving the strap from your shoulder.

Personally, I like the Upstrap most of the time, but on a photowalk or at an event, where I'm wearing the camera all day and occasionally putting it up to my eye, the R-strap is cool.  Personally I think the R-strap is over-engineered and I'd prefer a more minimalist design using the same concept.


----------



## Graeme Brown (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a single R Strap and the double harness version, I use both depending on requirements, and both are excellent.

Another product I use is the Spider Holster, it consists of a belt clip and matching attachment which goes on the tripod socket of the camera. I use it in the studio a lot, not so much on location as I'm usually wearing a jacket.

Both a great bits of kit.


----------



## dj_paige (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied. My new Nikon D7000 should arrive this week, and I have chosen to go with an R-strap. 

But (don't you hate it when this happens?), I'm not recovered enough from surgery yet to really use my new hardware. Another two weeks, probably.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 31, 2011)

Hang in there Paige, best wishes and good luck in a speedy recovery.


----------



## dj_paige (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Brad!


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 31, 2011)

dj_paige said:


> My new Nikon D7000 should arrive this week, and I have chosen to go with an R-strap.
> 
> But (don't you hate it when this happens?), I'm not recovered enough from surgery yet to really use my new hardware. Another two weeks, probably.


 
Since you are still out of commission, I am sure that a forum member would be willing to break in your new equipment for you in the mean time. 

Feel better,

--Ken


----------



## dj_paige (Feb 1, 2011)

Replytoken said:


> Since you are still out of commission, I am sure that a forum member would be willing to break in your new equipment for you in the mean time.


 
Ken, that is such a generous offer! I am truly touched!


----------



## Reynold123 (Feb 19, 2011)

I like the Cotton Carrier for hiking and crawling through the woods.  http://buy.cottoncarrier.com/cotton-carrier-camera-vest-p/600ccv.htm


----------



## Braders (Mar 6, 2011)

I've heard good things for this...friend carries a 1D on it.

http://www.spiderholster.com/


----------



## dj_paige (Mar 6, 2011)

Actually, I have purchased an R-Strap4, and have walked around with it on a few short (one hour or less) walks. I like it, I am not having problems with the strap, or with weight around my neck (because its not around my neck). So I consider the advice in this thread to have been very good advice. I'm sure the other products are fine products as well.


----------

